# Gallops Exeter Area



## supertramp (14 May 2016)

Hi there, many years ago (about 10 i should think) I went to some gallops in the Longdown area, does anyone know if they are still there , and if they are , do they still hire them out?  Also does anyone have contact details?  Many thanks.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 May 2016)

Ooohhh!! I didn't know there were gallops out that way!!!

Anyone know???


----------



## supertramp (15 May 2016)

Have found it on google maps.


----------



## phazer (16 May 2016)

I imagine that was Sue Gardners place she's a race horse trainer. Yes it's still there as they are still training. Not sure if they still hire out though I imagine they probably still do, they were 3 years ago.


----------

